# Unable to open Task Manager



## Prabhagaran (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all once again!!

I supsect my system is infected by a virus. I am unable to open the task manager itself. Pressing CTRL+ALT+DEL displays a dialog box
	"Task Manager has been disabled by your administrator"

And i m confused because i am the administrator and i dont even know how to disable task manager. The right-click menu in taskbar is also disabled.. 

Also the performance of the system is greatly reduced since then.. 

Please Help me techies...


----------



## slugger (Sep 25, 2007)

d00d u been hit 

first run a good AV scan like NOD32 or KAV

and den follow the instruction given in point *14.)* of this tutorial *HERE*

*NOTE:* instead of changing the value to 1 *CHANGE IT TO 0*

If registry is disabled then
Start -> Run and type gpedit.msc, in:

User Configuration -> Administrative Templates -> System

Set *Prevent access to registry editing tools* to *Not Configured.*
if this to does not work then download *Disable/Enable Registry Editing tools in Windows*


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 25, 2007)

*windowsxp.mvps.org/Taskmanager_error.htm


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks slugger.


----------



## Prabhagaran (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow.. I m very gratefull to you guys.. Removed the virus.. 

It was SSCVIHOST.EXE annoying me till now.. 

Thanks a lot slugger & Vista !!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 30, 2007)

^^ Welcome.


----------

